# How to enlarge the grip on a 1911-22



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyone know if there are any larger trips for the 1911-22? I have small hands but still would benefit from a little heftier grip. Also I would be interested in an extended magazine. It isn’t that I want more shot capacity as much as I would like a little more room for my little finger at the bottom.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pachmayr-C...var=610745209617&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I have this 1911 22 on layaway. It comes with bigger grips.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

*Bullseye Grip*



rpenmanparker said:


> Anyone know if there are any larger trips for the 1911-22? I have small hands but still would benefit from a little heftier grip. Also I would be interested in an extended magazine. It isn't that I want more shot capacity as much as I would like a little more room for my little finger at the bottom.


I'm just not believing you're gripping the gun correctly, especially considering you have small hands. Hold out your hand palm down and spread your thumb and forefinger. Notice a bit of a dimple on the webbing. It's in the center almost and a little towards the forefinger. The center of your backstrap should fit right there and pressed in with your other hand as high as possible. Now wrap your fingers firmly around the grip. It will feel a bit strange for a while. Most people wrap around too much and fail to press it in firmly. They have the back of the gun too close to the thumb and too much trigger finger in the trigger guard. You want to be able to smoothly press the trigger straight back with the pad of your finger as if that finger were on a separate hand or somehow not associated with it's hand. The grip and finger are separate actions. Your other fingers should be pressing the grip into the heel of your hand firmly and I mean firmly.

If held correctly, I think your pinkie will have plenty of room. I don't find the pinkie contributes much anyway. I like my support hand to be slightly firmer without cutting off blood supply in a thumbs forward method when shooting two handed. One handed, you're good to go with what I've said.

Read the famous National Champion Bill Blankenship's method of Bullseye shooting and gripping the gun. Bill's experience as a shooter on the U.S. Army Pistol Team and a winner of the National Championship five years in a row make him legendary in my opinion. Back in the 1960s, he was my idol and mentor when learning how to become a consistent and precise shooter. He put the grip as part 3, but I consider it first. Please take the time to read this. It will make you a better shot and will show you don't need a bigger grip or extension. In fact, you might initially think you need a slimmer grip. Take the time to learn and train these methods before putting stuff on your pistol. You can't buy precise shooting skills. The 1911 and it's grip have been tried and true for over 100 years of competitive shooting. Once you've mastered the handgun, then and only then consider minor changes which may help.

*Please Read This:* Bill Blankenship and the Bullseye Pistol


----------



## rpenmanparker (Mar 3, 2018)

I appreciate both of the above replies, but need to tell you the Browning 1911-22 does not have a standard sized 1911 grip. The grip is shrunk to 85% in every dimension. Hence my desire to enlarge it.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

rpenmanparker said:


> I appreciate both of the above replies, but need to tell you the Browning 1911-22 does not have a standard sized 1911 grip. The grip is shrunk to 85% in every dimension. Hence my desire to enlarge it.


Well, you never said it was a Browning rimfire which looks like, but isn't a miniaturized 1911. As I remember, it's a blowback design which is entirely different. You're right, it's 85% of the size of a real 1911. You should have mentioned what it was. Stating it was a 1911 22 is not enough as most would assume it was any of the number or 22 conversions to a real 1911 type pistol. That would be much more common.

That all said, I still think you'd be OK using a proper grip, especially considering your smaller hands. If you're bound and determined to enlarge the grip area and if your model isn't already the A1 version (again, you didn't say), see if Browning's arched A1 mainspring housing can replace the straight mainspring housing on the other Browning models. It should be an easy DYI swap. Personally, I don't care for the feel of a full size A1. I don't know, but it might provide a tad more grip and it would be very inexpensive, I'd think.

Here's Browning's A1. Notice the arched mainspring housing at the back.









Here's the standard Browning with the straight mainspring housing at the rear.


----------

